# Rotisserie chicken



## budron (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi everybody. Just got a new grill with a rotisserie spit and wanted to know if anyone has used one. Am looking for information like recipes, how much gas it actually uses in tank, any tips you might have or if it was worth using it? 
Thanks. Don't get to get over here as often as I like but love knowing you are here.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 2, 2007)

Budron.....

The owners/users manual can sometimes contain recipes and other useful  information to get you up and running the first few times. Check there.

Enjoy!


----------



## Renee Attili (Jun 5, 2007)

My first piece of advice would be to start out with something inexpensive, like chicken. That way if it doesn't turn out quite right you haven't spent all that money on the meat.
Uncle Bob's Suggestion is a safe place to start. 
Also going to the grill makers web page and see if there are any suggestions there. 
As far as gas usage and how long it would take, that depends on what grill you got.
A Fire Magic grill could do a normal sized (3-4lbs.) chicken in about 1 1/2 - 2 hours and use more gas than a lesser grill. 
The manufacturer should be able to answer all your questions. Good Luck!!


----------



## JohnL (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Budron,
I did one this weekend .
I just made a simple brine of kosher salt, brown sugar and whatever spices are desired and let the chick (approx 3-4 lb, soak for about 5 hrs.
While the chick was soaking, I also soaked some hickory and some pear wood chunks in a bucket of water. Then removed the chick from the brine and dried thoroughly. Placed chick on rotiss rod and trussed chick to keep the legs and wings from flopping around while the rotiss turned. (also promotes even cooking).
Cranked up the gas grill and set it for indirect cooking, made a drip pan from aluminum foil and placed it under the chicken and cooked for about 1 to 1 1/2 hours at approx 300 degrees while feeding the soaked wood chunks to the grill to provide some smoke. *please note, I don't think my grill thermometer is accurate, so you may have to adjust the temp fot your grill. Also, this method doesn't really smoke the chicken, but it gives it a nice flavor.
I usually remove the chick when my instant read thremometer reads about 165 degrees or so and let the chick set for 15 to 20 mins. before cutting.
Have fun and experiment, chicken is pretty forgiving and reasonably priced!
John.


----------

